# Let's talk METAL!!!



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 18, 2009)

This is the discussion thread about nothing, but METAL. Every genre applies, as does sub-genres. Talk about guitarist from Kirk Hammet, Dave Mustaine, Dimebag Darrell, Chuck Schuldiner, Tony Iommi, etc. Also favorite genres and why? We can have a battle between bands, genres, and musicians (guitarists, keyboardists, drummers, bass guitarists, etc.). Metal concert stories, such as crazy ass moshes, and holy hell blasts from behemoth amps; whatever. Any genre that you like, but isn't in the poll. Go ahead and post, and give your reasons.

\m/ Any thing goes here, so post away \m/ 

... and may Dio, be with you :twisted:


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Apr 18, 2009)

Thrash is the only good genre, along with original Heavy Metal, like Dio.

Kirk Hammett is better than Mustaine, Metallica is better than Megadeth, Lars Ulrich is a quiff. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 18, 2009)

Boy I will so lost in this topic...
So I'll start myself off with a question: what is it about metal that find it so enjoyable?


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Apr 18, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Boy I will so lost in this topic...
> So I'll start myself off with a question: what is it about metal that find it so enjoyable?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1pO77cFQ5Q&feature=related

Watch and find out why people like!


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 18, 2009)

raynes94 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1pO77cFQ5Q&feature=related
> 
> Watch and find out why people like!



What would we do with out you, Metallica.


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2009)

Ark said:


> What would we do with out you, Metallica.



Listen to good metal? :burn:

Black/Sludge/Doom/Folk/Avant Garde.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Listen to good metal? :burn:
> 
> Black/Sludge/Doom/Folk/Avant Garde.



Never heard of Sludge and Avant Garde, you got any examples of them?


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2009)

Ark said:


> Never heard of Sludge and Avant Garde, you got any examples of them?



http://www.last.fm/tag/sludge metal

http://www.last.fm/tag/avant-garde metal


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> http://www.last.fm/tag/sludge metal


Never thought Mastodon was sludge.



> http://www.last.fm/tag/avant-garde metal


I think I found a new favorite genre, but Sigh sounds fucking awesome though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 18, 2009)

Metalcore and Nu metal aren't accepted under the "metal" umbrella; despite having some aspects of metal. 

Metalcore tends to lean more towards screamo anyhow :/


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 18, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Metalcore and Nu metal aren't accepted under the "metal" umbrella; despite having some aspects of metal.
> 
> Metalcore tends to lean more towards screamo anyhow :/



Your right, I should of put Deathcore.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 18, 2009)

Ark said:


> Your right, I should of put Deathcore.



Deathcore falls in line with metalcore, other then grindcore I think (I should know this :/ ), no other -core falls under the metal umbrella.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 18, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Deathcore falls in line with metalcore, other then grindcore I think (I should know this :/ ), no other -core falls under the metal umbrella.



Eh, whatever. I searched it up, and it falls under metal. There's too many sub-genres, so I suggested that you guys can post other genres that you like.

Unless I can replace it, you got anything in mind that would fit?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 18, 2009)

Neither of them fall under metal; anyways, you expanded on death metal with melodic; so you can replace metalcore with symphonic black metal, and replace nu metal with technical death metal, or something.


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 18, 2009)

Metallica should just give it up already, Or James needs to start drinking again and beating the shit out of Lars.

Kirk just needs to remember he as a penis.

Also, for the sake of argument:

Dave>Kirk

In every conceivable way.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 18, 2009)

I'd say these generally fit within my range:
Industrial Metal
Nu Metal
Melodic Death Metal
Symphonic Black Metal
Power Metal

I don't know guitarists so well, and I've found I'm more prone to homing in on the vocals more than anything else. Some metal bands I enjoy: Sonata Arctica, In Flames, 36 Crazyfists, Avenged Sevenfold, Stratovarius, The Human Abstract, Straight Line Stitch, and even SoaD. But I totally fail at understanding genres/subgenres well. For example, I couldn't tell you the difference between black and death metal.


@Adelio: For me, it's mostly the vocalist. A lot of metal that strays too far beyond anything remotely melodic sounds like rhythmic noise to my ears though.


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2009)

...No progressive metal? Suppose I couldn't count on you anyway.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 18, 2009)

DaedolonX said:


> Metallica should just give it up already, Or James needs to start drinking again and beating the shit out of Lars.
> 
> Kirk just needs to remember he as a penis.
> 
> ...



Metallica has really dragged on their career for awhile, they should think about retiring before they hit a road block.



Grimfang said:


> I don't know guitarists so well, and I've found I'm more prone to homing in on the vocals more than anything else. Some metal bands I enjoy: Sonata Arctica, In Flames, 36 Crazyfists, *Avenged Sevenfold*, *Stratovarius*, *The Human Abstract*, Straight Line Stitch, and even *SoaD*. But I totally fail at understanding genres/subgenres well. For example, I couldn't tell you the difference between black and death metal.



I love A7X, but I hate how some people think Sinister Gates is so fucking great. I also love Stratovarius, Neo-classical Metal is what I grew up around. I listened to The Human Abstract awhile back, when I used to watch Headbangers Ball a year ago. 

Now the thing with SOAD, I loved their music to death along with my cousin. Though I feel that Serj choose a bad path, and let the band die. I wish they would get back together, I'm pissed at his decision; WHY!? 




Aden said:


> ...No progressive metal? Suppose I couldn't count on you anyway.


WUT!? I love Progressive Metal, how could you say that. 

I actually was just about to, but I figured their won't be too many listeners of this genre. Most power metal bands normally carry a progressive style, so I just put something else. That's why I said you can post any genre of your interest that isn't in the poll.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 18, 2009)

um.. isnt this thread supposed to be in the blue note and not the tube?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 19, 2009)

Rozgarden said:


> um.. isnt this thread supposed to be in the blue note and not the tube?



I'll let the mods make that decision, plus I doubt it would get much notice there.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 19, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I don't know guitarists so well, and I've found I'm more prone to homing in on the vocals more than anything else. Some metal bands I enjoy: Sonata Arctica, In Flames, 36 Crazyfists, Avenged Sevenfold, Stratovarius, The Human Abstract, Straight Line Stitch, and even SoaD. But I totally fail at understanding genres/subgenres well. *For example, I couldn't tell you the difference between black and death metal.
> *



Yeah, I'm particularly clueless in sub-genres, not with just metal, but with most music in general. Generally I just look for a similar sound to what I want and that I find agreeable and enjoyable by me and stick to it. :-/


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2009)

As far as I'm aware, Blue Note is for user created music - not music in general (why else would music be included in the Tube sub-forum description then?).

And I am hurt by the lack of Symphonic Power Metal.  For shame, poor Rhapsody of Fire is left all alone.  Eternal Glory, I think not.  I shall pray to the Lord of Thunder for recognition, mayhaps after I've retrieved the Emerald Sword.


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 19, 2009)

Ark said:


> Metallica has really dragged on their career for awhile, they should think about retiring before they hit a road block.



I just want my old Metallica back.




Ark said:


> Now the thing with SOAD, I loved their music to death along with my cousin. Though I feel that Serj choose a bad path, and let the band die. I wish they would get back together, I'm pissed at his decision; WHY!?


I'm going to have to agree with Serg on this one, Until Daren stops thinking he can sing there will be no real SOAD.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 19, 2009)

Death metal uses growls, howls, grunts, and is generally deeper in it's vocals. (Ex: Morbid Angel, Six Feet Under, Kataklysm, Amon Amarth, Decapitated, Nile)

Black metal uses more higher pitched shrieks, toned screams, snarls, and can sound kinda nasty-in-a-good way. (Ex: Tvangeste, Agathodaimon, Rotting Christ, Hecate Enthroned, God Dethroned, though Tvangeste would probably be my best example)

Death metal focuses on nihilism, death/dying, murder, gore, Satan, torture, mutilation, war, religion, Spirituality, sadism, misanthropy, and the like.

Black metal can focus on lore, legends, the occult, satanism, darkness, ancients, hate, sorrow, anti-religion, and can appear along the lines of death metal too. 

Though Black metal sound tends to be more atmospheric, deep, and 'epic'; while death metal sound can be more focused on speed, complexity, and is typically more aggressive.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like any kind of metal as long as it is extreme and progressive. Unexpect, Sunn O))), Diabolical Masquerade, Arcturus FTW!

Avant-Garde is my favorite, closely followed by ultra-technical metal bordering on mathcore. *LISTEN TO THIS*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNFlAPlMjCg

Industrial metal can be good too, like The Project Hate MCMXCIX and Dodheimsgard (I refuse to call them DHG).

I also like some sludge, like *Baroness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zu3lfaSJcY* and *Zozobra: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8Y-3Zuvdjg*

Fuck you, Metallica, Slipknot, Korn

Edit:

Attaman - Rhapsody of Fire is not the only symphonic metal, there are tons others. Try Therion, Haggard, Hollenthon.



Aden said:


> ...No progressive metal? Suppose I couldn't count on you anyway.



Progressive metal isn't really a genre of its own. Progressive is more of a tag that can be applied to pretty much every genre of metal. Even Avant-Garde, which is pretty much ultra progressive (or actually progressive if you are frustrated at how many bands are considered progressive nowadays like me), is used in combination with other genres (usually black metal).


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 19, 2009)

DaedolonX said:


> I just want my old Metallica back.



I wish a lot of bands would go back to there old ways :c



Lastdirewolf said:


> Death metal uses growls, howls, grunts, and is generally deeper in it's vocals. (Ex: *Morbid Angel, Six Feet Under, Kataklysm, Amon Amarth, Decapitated, Nile*)



What about Death :C



Bunneh45 said:


> I like any kind of metal as long as it is extreme and progressive. Unexpect, Sunn O))), Diabolical Masquerade, Arcturus FTW!



Agreed^



> Avant-Garde is my favorite, closely followed by ultra-technical metal bordering on mathcore. *LISTEN TO THIS*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNFlAPlMjCg



Sounds like The Fall of Troy meets Death Metal.



> Progressive metal isn't really a genre of its own. Progressive is more of a tag that can be applied to pretty much every genre of metal. Even Avant-Garde, which is pretty much ultra progressive (or actually progressive if you are frustrated at how many bands are considered progressive nowadays like me), is used in combination with other genres (usually black metal).



This is one of the reasons I didn't put it up in the poll. Most Heavy Metal bands already carry a progressive style in their music. I don't know a band that is nothing but progressive metal, except Dream Theater.


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 24, 2009)

http://www.dbzguitars.com/thedarkside/collection.php

My new Guitar:







DBZ - Bird Of Prey

When I can afford it.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 24, 2009)

@DaedolonX: Nice fucking guitar, what's the price on this baby?

Which reminds me that I need to get another guitar, as my _Ibanez RG2EX2_ is out of commission. Soon when I can afford it, I'll be getting this monster :V

\m/ The *LTD EX 401DX* \m/


----------



## Magikian (Apr 24, 2009)

Alright.

Someone find me a singer that beats Mike Patton.


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Alright.
> 
> Someone find me a singer that beats Mike Patton.



Unpossible.

Also, as long as we're posting our guitars...





And then add a Kahler trem to that.

<3


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 24, 2009)

Ark said:


> @DaedolonX: Nice fucking guitar, what's the price on this baby?



$3,300 as shown for the US model.

$900+ for the Import model.

I'm saving for the US model since I have a personal embargo against China.

I'll likely get it custom with a Gotoh Floyd and Gotoh tuners. 




Ark said:


> Which reminds me that I need to get another guitar, as my _Ibanez RG2EX2_ is out of commission. Soon when I can afford it, I'll be getting this monster :V
> 
> \m/ The *LTD EX 401DX* \m/



That's nice too, I was actually looking into the Jeff Hanneman LTD/ESP not too long ago until i scored a Dime Shadow for cheap.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 24, 2009)

DaedolonX said:


> $3,300 as shown for the US model.


HOLY SHIT O.O That's why I keep away from signature models, too much for anyone. Good luck saving for it.


> $900+ for the Import model.
> 
> I'm saving for the US model since I have a personal embargo against China.


I wouldn't buy anything from China either, it may contain lead ;3


> I'll likely get it custom with a Gotoh Floyd and Gotoh tuners.


I don't know much about Gotoh, but I hear they're good.


> That's nice too, I was actually looking into the *Jeff Hanneman LTD/ESP* not too long ago until i scored a *Dime Shadow* for cheap.


The Jeff Hanneman LTD/ESP has the same body as my Ibanez RG, my problem with the body is that it's too damn heavy. Making it difficult to move while shredding in motion.

All Dean guitars are really cheap, I have a friend who loves their brand (especially the Dimebag signatures)



Magikian said:


> Alright.
> 
> Someone find me a singer that beats Mike Patton.


I love "Faith No More" \m/


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2009)

HEY, a metal thread!

I usually listen to Metallica (new+old), Disturbed (probably Nu-metal), a little of Drowning Pool recently (Black/power?) and anything else that is kind of like those. I also like classic rock like AC/DC and Iron Maiden, but thats another thread.

I know they're out there somewhere here, but I am noticing a distinct lack of drummers in this thread. (Im completley lost on all the guitar stuff up there)


----------



## Shindo (Apr 25, 2009)

ELECTRIC WIZARD!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 25, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> HEY, a metal thread!
> 
> I usually listen to Metallica (new+old), Disturbed (probably Nu-metal), a little of Drowning Pool recently (Black/power?) and anything else that is kind of like those. I also like classic rock like AC/DC and Iron Maiden, but thats another thread.



I'm one of the local metal elitists, here to help with some genre's:

Disturbed is hard to class, but don't technically have much connections with nu-metal, other then rapping/fast talking now and then. I'd rather place them as hard rock, a good hard rock band for the most part, but they simply haven't been able to bring back what made them popular. 

Drowning Pool is no where even close to black metal, let alone metal; they'd be somewhat on par with Disturbed, except they try to think they're more badass. 

Iron Maiden is 'New Wave of British Heavy Metal', and by far, my favourite heavy metal band. 

I'm a very amateur drummer :E

Over and out.


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm one of the local metal elitists, here to help with some genre's:
> 
> Disturbed is hard to class, but don't technically have much connections with nu-metal, other then rapping/fast talking now and then. I'd rather place them as hard rock, a good hard rock band for the most part, but they simply haven't been able to bring back what made them popular.
> 
> ...


Well, fine then, I still have my Metallica. So HA!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 25, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> Well, fine then, I still have my Metallica. So HA!



I wasn't taking away your bands...You can have them xD


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2009)

Metallica used to be good

Iron Maiden are still going in style

The Crown should be more well known

Iced Earth are pretty awesome


----------



## Wulfshade (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah, "the devil's music" finally has it's own thread.

I have been a metalhead since a friend of mine played some Iron Maiden for me somewhere in the mid 90's. At start I was mostly into the most melodic stuff only, but in the late -98 I discovered melodic black/death metal(thanks to bands like Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth and Children of Boredom) and my taste has been changing ever since. While Borgir and CoF still goes, Iron Maiden just doesnt do the trick to me anymore.
I guess my current favourite genres and styles are the following: melodic death, progressive death, symphonic black, progressive, avant-garde, gothic, folk, industrial metal and a few cases of power metal. 

There's a few bands I tend to listen to more or less constantly: Samael, Ayreon, Machinae Supremacy, Dimmu Borgir, Arcturus, The kovenant, Turmion KÃ¤tilÃ¶t, Therion, Moonspell, Moonsorrow, Eluveitie and Finntroll. Aaaaand many others >_>

P.S: ManOwaR sucks and Metal Truth is a lie!


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 25, 2009)

Nu metal isn't METAL, so why is it even in the list? :x

Click HERE to see my awesome metal taste, OP.

Grimfang: I clearly know the difference between black and death metal...and you should too, along with ditching nu and metalcore.

Quotes from mostly MA:
_
"In my opinion death-core is not metal, it is simply a mixture of some death metal elements with loads of other influences from metalcore. It is definitely true that most of these death-core bands are mostly about image and making money but the spirit of actual metal does not exist in them."

"Just because someone is out of touch with "real" metal does not inherently make them inferior human beings. Sure, I despise deathcore and its variants as much as the next guy, and I absolutely hate the trendy fashion style its fans adhere to. But what exactly makes them worse than the thrash revivalist crowd? You can make fun of the scene/core kids all you want for dressing the same and looking ridiculous, but if you go to any Municipal Waste show, you'll see the same thing. Guys that cant be older than 18 walking around like it's 1986, wearing their jean vests and studded belts and such. I'm all for upholding the ideals that were manifested by the "classic" metal of the 80's and 90's, but if you just follow a template set by bands 20 years ago because it looks "cool" or it's popular in the local metal scene, you really are no better than those death-core kids."

"Really, is this modern crap masquerading as metal more trendy than thrash in the late 80's, or even death and black metal in the early 90's? Trendwhores will always exist, as different scenes of music experience their brief period of mainstream popularity. Deathcore will fade into obscurity in a few years just as Nu metal did, while the true metal heads will continue to uphold the genre's classics for future generations." -invoked

"As a young metal head (18), I can attest to the general view that 'm0ar Br00tal = m0ar \m/3tAL' - as this seems to be the case with the majority of people who I have had the misfortune of meeting in lines for gigs. The public is ignorant and this new generation of MTV listening 'metal heads' (if the word is at all appropriate) is the reason metalcore and deathcore are so popular. No attention is payed to the deepth of the scene of any metal sub genre. Deaths roots in bands like Obituary, Death and Entombed are forgotten, and bands like Sabbath and Maiden rarely gain much attention at all. While everyone needs a way into more extreme metal and I personally loath the type of elitism of some more 'kvlt' members of the metal community, I can see this as a response to what seems to be the pollution of the metal ideal and the roots of the genre." -Tea_and_Crumpets

Modern pop music is for the most part all about money. Rap is just a trend that is being milked until the public will reject it in favor of something else. Rap was initially an underground movement, but where profitability lies exploitation will occur. Metal for the most part is not catchy, or if it is metal tends to be heavy, which the public does not like. They like easy, catchy, and "shallow" music. It is all about selling a product, albeit in audio form. The product must appeal to the hoi polloi in order to achieve monetary success. Sometimes artists will rely on a gimmick, such as the Soulja Boy Superman Dat hoe song, or through the use of mediums such as TV(american idol for instance) artists will use TV to become "famous." It is all an industry, and whenever something is done without a "soul" it will most likely be devoid of feeling.

EDIT: I would also like to clarify something. In this topic pop listeners were referred to as "trendwhores" and other names. I am appalled at the irrational enmity that some of the M-A posters hold. The Pop fans or "trendwhores" were a product of their environment and propaganda. They may be weak-willed or non-advanturous status-quo people who will drift along with the wind. Regardless of their taste in music or trendiness we should not judge them or see them as "inferior." Although I come into contact with many people that I might judge, I realize that these people have had a vastly different upbringing than I had,so naturally they are different. Different does not mean inferior. Superiority and inferiority are but perceptions. Some people might base superiority on bloodline, intelligence, music, money, or other factors, but eventually everyone dies. One might be superior in one's own world, but that is a false sense of superiority manifesting some issues that lurk below the surface of the mind...
-norilor

core is considered the scourge of metal because of all the emo/scene kids who enjoy it. It makes metal as whole look bad and changes people's opinions on metal. Thanks to the emo/scene kids it is now so shitty and mainstream that most everyone knows about it, and now people are confusing the emo/scene kids music (deathcore/metalcore) with actual metalheads. All and all, it makes THEIR metal more popular, but it is not REAL metal, so when this emo crap gets so mainstream all the emo people listen to it and feel "Hardcore" or "Br00tal". And this ruins the image of actual metal.

Not to mention it is mostly pure shit. BUT if you look deep enough there are some talented, non-scene bands that actually play some good metal. Also most of the good stuff is just technical death/grind with breakdowns and screams. -WrathOfVishnu_


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Grimfang: I clearly know the difference between black and death metal...and you should too, along with ditching nu and metalcore.



Well, I have some appreciation for actual metal. I like Iron Maiden. 

But a metal loyalist, I am no longer. I just listen to whatever dances on my musical g-spot. And a pretty decent range of stuff does it for me.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Apr 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> words



This entire post is why I do not interact with metal heads anymore. Jesus christ you people take this garbage way too seriously.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2009)

Bathos said:


> This entire post is why I do not interact with metal heads anymore. Jesus christ you people take this garbage way too seriously.



We'll miss you in the pit, broski. :lol: Nah, I'm just kidding you.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Apr 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> We'll miss you in the pit, broski. :lol: Nah, I'm just kidding you.



Man I'm not knocking the genre I just prefer to not talk about it with anybody.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Man I'm not knocking the genre I just prefer to not talk about it with anybody.



It's funny because the punks I know seem a lot more open to new things.


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2009)

Bathos said:


> This entire post is why I do not interact with metal heads anymore. Jesus christ you people take this garbage way too seriously.



Pretty much. Genres are just gray areas anyways.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Iced Earth are pretty awesome


Of course, they're from Florida 

Too bad Tim "Ripper" Owens left the band, and joined Yngwie for his latest album. Haven't listened to it, but I know it's good.


Aden said:


> Pretty much. Genres are just gray areas anyways.


Thats why I talk about bands, and the members of the band. When it comes to genres, not all bands are that amazing in it.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 29, 2009)

What do you folks think about Manilla Road, who happens to be one of my favorites?

Their 80s albums are a better representation of their music as opposed to the 2000s era albums.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 29, 2009)

*Napalm Death!!!*

But yeah...Metal is the fucking shit!


----------



## Sulfide (Apr 29, 2009)

Disturbed


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 29, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Disturbed



... Is not metal.

Metalhead AWAAAAAAAAY *Fwooshes away in a big cape*


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 29, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Disturbed



Fail. Not metal. Not even underground or obscure.

Note metal doesn't have to be non-mainstream to be good, it's because the major labels tend to have the artists reduce quality of music (See Metallica and metalcore/deathcore) for mass appeal, only because they want more profits.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 29, 2009)

\m/ Canadian Metal \m/


----------



## Magikian (May 1, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Alright.
> 
> Someone find me a singer that beats Mike Patton.



Not many have answered my question.

Although Aden might be right.


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2009)

I answered your damn question.  >:[


----------



## Magikian (May 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I answered your damn question.  >:[



You don't count, indiefag. 

:V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I answered your damn question.  >:[



Where was this question answered?


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Where was this question answered?



On IRC where all the cool people are.

:word:


----------



## Sulfide (May 2, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Fail. Not metal. Not even underground or obscure.
> 
> Note metal doesn't have to be non-mainstream to be good, it's because the major labels tend to have the artists reduce quality of music (See Metallica and metalcore/deathcore) for mass appeal, only because they want more profits.


 

No shit I know that. Just wanted to get a response because I am a dick like that. When I am not on here I am trolling some poor defensless people. (note: not furries trekkes maggots cosplay or any fandoms.)



Glaice said:


> underground [music]


 
Dont even try to educate me on underground music. I am a member of the fandom among the LARGEST underground movement. Arguably larger then Furries


----------



## Armaetus (May 2, 2009)

ICP isn't underground... :x (If you are referring to Juggalo nonsense.)



> Last.fm


Insane Clown Posse
*2,800,908 plays* (62,095 listeners)

Perhaps we should get back ON-TOPIC...


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 2, 2009)

Glaice said:


> *ICP* isn't underground... :x (If you are referring to Juggalo nonsense.
> Perhaps we should get back ON-TOPIC...



Yes, shall we. I don't want to hear or see those words spelt in my thread again, ok guys.


----------



## Sulfide (May 2, 2009)

Glaice said:


> ICP isn't underground... :x (If you are referring to Juggalo nonsense.)
> 
> 
> Insane Clown Posse
> ...


 
Whats your defintion of underground? NOT getting signed? because thats how juggalo shit is. A lot of it. Now if you say ICP this or that, GTFO and STFU, ICP only started the shit in '91. It expaneded way beyond them in the mid 90's. Now I am not going educatue you guys on the shit because its too complicated, like explaining to ignorant people what a furry is within a set amount of space. so NOW we can get back on topic


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2009)

ICP isn't underground.  A lot of the artists, though, are that copy them.

/I know one sadly.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 2, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Whats your defintion of underground? NOT getting signed? because thats how juggalo shit is. A lot of it. Now if you say ICP this or that, GTFO and STFU, ICP only started the shit in '91. It expaneded way beyond them in the mid 90's. Now I am not going educatue you guys on the shit because its too complicated, like explaining to ignorant people what a furry is within a set amount of space. so NOW we can get back on topic



This.

Isn't.

Metal.

<3.

Underground music is non-commercialized. It's not aimed at becoming popular, it's not aimed at making money, and it's not aimed at being the best music out there. It's from the heart, the soul, and is an expression of each individual self, or an expression of the group.

Indie music, which people associate as similar, is actually the exact opposite in general. They're trying to become popular, trying to make money, and are aiming to be somebody some day. They're mere "unsigned at the moment", which is counter to the underground who are typically "unsigned, and we don't care".


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 2, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Indie music, which people associate as similar, is actually the exact opposite in general. They're trying to become popular, trying to make money, and are aiming to be somebody some day. They're mere "unsigned at the moment", which is counter to the underground who are typically "unsigned, and we don't care".



Some Indie bands are just _that_ good, their fan base is bound to get bigger, and bigger. It's a shame really, because they're normally are so great in those moments IMO.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> This.
> 
> Isn't.
> 
> ...




Haha, I love this.  You make it sound like it's bad to want to be able to make a living off your art.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2009)

I don't know about that LDW...The Unicorns were on an indie label but they didn't make much money. I would say that underground is less accessible and indie has more pop elements.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I don't know about that LDW...The Unicorns were on an indie label but they didn't make much money. I would say that underground is less accessible and indie has more pop elements.



So I'm trying to understand :3

Would you say that the difference is that if the indie band was heard by mainstream, it'd have a better chance of being liked than the underground band?

Underground just says fuck musical theory, I'm going to do whatever the fuck I want, fuck critics? O:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> So I'm trying to understand :3



Good? :3



Takumi_L said:


> Would you say that the difference is that if the indie band was heard by mainstream, it'd have a better chance of being liked than the underground band?



Yeah, I guess so. Underground things are usually underground because of their lack of profitability. Indie bands aren't part of that huge major label structure (Usually), but fill a niche market and more likely to make money than an underground band because they have pop elements (Unless that underground band has a huge cult following, I don't know.)



Takumi_L said:


> Underground just says fuck musical theory, I'm going to do whatever the fuck I want, fuck critics? O:



Not really, underground bands are usually underground for a reason. Things like gabber and grindcore, things too noisy or unfriendly for widespread marketing are considered underground.

Just don't even think about it too hard. It makes your head ache. It's all music.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (May 3, 2009)

Hey, I just noticed that Prog. Metal isn't in the poll... 

Anyway, a truly inspiring Progressive Metal band that I really love is Rush. Don't say they're not metal, they ARE. They are 80's progressive metal.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 3, 2009)

I've always seen "progressive" as more of a modifier. It can be tacked on to whatever.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Haha, I love this.  You make it sound like it's bad to want to be able to make a living off your art.



Well I'm not trying to put that across at all, I'm explaining the differences between the two - Any bias or "side" taken is not intended to do so. 



FelldohTheSquirrel said:


> Hey, I just noticed that Prog. Metal isn't in the poll...



"Prog" and "Alt" are not genre's. See this quote:



Bathos said:


> I've always seen "progressive" as more of a modifier. It can be tacked on to whatever.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 3, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2009)

I equate underground with painting lots of pictures but never showing them off for people to judge.  =\


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I equate underground with painting lots of pictures but never showing them off for people to judge.  =\



Creating for yourself and yourself alone, in other words.

That is my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Dahguns (May 3, 2009)

Crap i'm listening to Metus right now lol
I can't say I don't like any genre of metal, it all depends on the artists.


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Creating for yourself and yourself alone, in other words.
> 
> That is my favorite thing to do.



So selfish :C


----------



## haynari (May 3, 2009)

Metallica, Megadeth, Tool, Primus, Disturbed, A Perfect Circle. My top 5 favorite metal bands. Idk if primus counts cause they are weird and have hard and heavy songs but then again some of their songs are just flat out weird. If they dont count then Rammstein.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I equate underground with painting lots of pictures but never showing them off for people to judge.  =\



What's wrong with that?


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What's wrong with that?



So selfish =C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> So selfish =C



You could say that the opposite is just as vain.


----------



## Aden (May 3, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> No shit I know that. Just wanted to get a response because I am a dick like that. When I am not on here I am trolling some poor defensless people. (note: not furries trekkes maggots cosplay or any fandoms.)



"Oh shit, I was wrong. Fuck. How can I retain my dignity?

... LOLOLOLOL I TROLLZ U"



JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Whats your defintion of underground? NOT getting signed? because thats how juggalo shit is. A lot of it. Now if you say ICP this or that, GTFO and STFU, ICP only started the shit in '91. It expaneded way beyond them in the mid 90's. Now I am not going educatue you guys on the shit because its too complicated, like explaining to ignorant people what a furry is within a set amount of space. so NOW we can get back on topic



ICP signed with Hollywood Records, a Disney record label, in 1996.

So goddamn underground u guise.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2009)

Aden said:


> ICP signed with Hollywood Records, a Disney record label, in 1996.
> 
> So goddamn underground u guise.



Disney hardly even released it though....


They got dropped like right after the record came out.


----------



## Armaetus (May 3, 2009)

Speaking of free metal, check this out, they have numerous full albums, 2 EPs and a single for download I have kindly mirrored for them: Link


----------



## Aden (May 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Disney hardly even released it though....
> 
> 
> They got dropped like right after the record came out.



Doesn't change the fact that they agreed to a record deal with a Disney company.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2009)

I think you're just jealous Aden.


----------



## Aden (May 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I think you're just jealous Aden.



:C


----------



## Ikrit (May 3, 2009)

power medal

i rarely like medal anyways


----------



## FurForCameron (May 3, 2009)

Tool, Protest the Hero, Urizen, Wintersun, System of a Down, bit of Breaking Benjamin and A7X. For my metal tastes, it's Protest the Hero. For my thinking and emotional pleasure, it's Tool and System.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 3, 2009)

Tool is like...industrial rock, Protest the Hero is metalcore, Urizen sounded like hard rock or something, SOAD is Nu metal, Breaking Benjamin is hard rock from what I can remember, and A7X is screamo/metalcore. 

Sorry :c Wintersun is alright though, if you like Children of Bodom =/


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 3, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> power medal
> 
> i rarely like medal anyways


No medal for you.


Lastdirewolf said:


> Sorry :c Wintersun is alright though, if you like Children of Bodom =/



Wintersun is hard to define, but I don't see a comparison to COB.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnhdJVh9iIY Wintersun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-bCcsXYigk Children of Bodom

I dunno what the Wintersun vocalist sounds like though.


----------



## Armaetus (May 3, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Tool, Protest the Hero, Urizen, Wintersun, System of a Down, bit of Breaking Benjamin and A7X. For my metal tastes, it's Protest the Hero. For my thinking and emotional pleasure, it's Tool and System.



Not enough metal in any of those except Wintersun, which I've listened to previously. Judging by Urizen's page on last.fm, it doesn't sound very metal to me..



> URIZEN (pronounced â€œYER-is-enâ€ not â€œYer-EYE-zen) was born from the ashes of Colorado based Black Metallers â€œDunwich Horrorâ€ in a vague transitional period between 2001 and 2002. From the original lineup of â€œDunwich Horrorâ€ remained Thomas and Daniel Drinnen (guitars and keyboards respectively) left with the arduous task of finding new members willing and able to help metamorphose the crude Black Metal ideas of â€œDunwichâ€ into the strange musical creature URIZEN. Fate would step in triumphantly: The story, quickly retold, finds the Drinnen brothers hundreds of miles from their home in Colorado standing in front of a concert venue (then-called â€œDreamworld Music Complexâ€ located in Arlington, Texas) to see Norwayâ€™s Dimmu Borgir.
> 
> As luck would have it, despite arriving at the concert hours ahead of time, Thomas and Daniel would have some company in the form of a tall, skinny Mexican: drummer extraordinaire Julio Escamilla. Information was exchanged and a few months later Julio would find himself on a Greyhound bus bound for Denver, Colorado. Here, the newly formed trio would hone their skills together, and begin work on the debut URIZEN LP â€œautocratopolisâ€.
> Fall 2003 would find URIZEN in its new home of DFW, Texas, a move that afforded the trio time to slowly craft their desired sound. The process would involve switching from screaming Black Metal style vocals to all clean singing (a role taken over by guitarist Thomas), incorporating a wider spectrum of musical influences and interests



Tagged as: american,  avant-garde,  avant-garde metal, *reggae*,  running,  seen live,  *ska* 

Claiming to be avant-garde but I doube it sounds anything like Sigh from Japan.

The other artist that sounds like COB is Kalmah.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 3, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnhdJVh9iIY Wintersun
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-bCcsXYigk Children of Bodom
> 
> I dunno what the Wintersun vocalist sounds like though.



Ok, those two songs might sound similar in the beginning. Though Wintersun uses a lot of power, folk, and melodic death/black metal. COB just points towards melodic death, power, and heavy metal elements. I would say that Norther is much more similar in sound compared to COB, than Wintersun.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 3, 2009)

FelldohTheSquirrel said:


> Thrash is the only good genre IN MY OPINION, along with original Heavy Metal, like Dio.
> 
> I THINK Kirk Hammett is better Mustaine,I THINK Metallica is better than Megadeth



L2 Opinions. It won't do you any good to say Metallica /is/ better than megadeth. Then you're gonna be labeled as a fuckin' poser by many hard core thrashers.


On the right track though, for me it's Thrash. Especially early Metallica and Megadeth. Slayer, Testament, Nuclear Assault, Sepultura etc, along with bands like Pantera, Down, Amon Amarth, Mastodon.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 3, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Not enough metal in any of those except Wintersun, which I've listened to previously. Judging by Urizen's page on last.fm, it doesn't sound very metal to me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urizen doesn't sound like Sigh at all, no. It isn't even particularly avant in general. They're trying really, really hard to channel Genesis in a lot of their Myspace tracks...so uh, would that make them really poorly-executed progressive metal?

Also, with the exception of the "Imaginary Sonicscape" album, I don't think Sigh is a very good band to represent avant-garde metal as a whole.

try Sleepytime Gorilla Museum for a better example.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 4, 2009)

Ark said:


> Ok, those two songs might sound similar in the beginning. Though Wintersun uses a lot of power, folk, and melodic death/black metal. COB just points towards melodic death, power, and heavy metal elements. I would say that Norther is much more similar in sound compared to COB, than Wintersun.



Frankly I don't like either  bands, but they sound similar to me :/


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2009)

Glaice said:


> The other artist that sounds like COB is Kalmah.



I see where you're coming from, but I find Kalmah a lot more listenable than CoB most of the time.


----------



## Armaetus (May 4, 2009)

Bathos said:


> try Sleepytime Gorilla Museum for a better example.



They aren't in the Metal Archives so I am guessing they are more prog rock than metal. Other than that, the name sounds really cool.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 4, 2009)

Glaice said:


> They aren't in the Metal Archives so I am guessing they are more prog rock than metal. Other than that, the name sounds really cool.



They really should be though. They sound kind of like Mr. Bungle and they're in the Archives. I don't know who says which bands get in and which don't.


Idiot Flesh was (one) precursor band to SGM and they share some qualities.


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2009)

I actually have Sleepytime Gorilla Museum on my list of stuff to download after this semester ends.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 4, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I actually have Sleepytime Gorilla Museum on my list of stuff to download after this semester ends.



 Don't fag it up or I'll beat your ass


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2009)

OMG THIS IS _FABULOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 4, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> OMG THIS IS _FABULOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_



ARRGGGHHHHHH 


No you know I kid. I'm glad you are going to listen to them they mean a lot to me.


----------



## Sulfide (May 4, 2009)

Disregarding ABK, KMK, ICP, those guys,

OMG the moment you guys implied juggalos dont associate themselves with Underground music, you all fail'd. Funny how some of you are trying to tell me what a juggalo is. XD

GETTING ONTO TOPIC I like most all metal. Some more then otheres, but I cant pick what inspires me to be a hard ass the most


----------



## Armaetus (May 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> They really should be though. They sound kind of like Mr. Bungle and they're in the Archives. I don't know who says which bands get in and which don't.



That's all up to HellBlazer and Morrigan, the owners of MA, but again the mods also have a word in these first tho.


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Disregarding ABK, KMK, ICP, those guys,
> 
> OMG the moment you guys implied juggalos dont associate themselves with Underground music, you all fail'd. Funny how some of you are trying to tell me what a juggalo is. XD
> 
> GETTING ONTO TOPIC I like most all metal. Some more then otheres, but I cant pick what inspires me to be a hard ass the most



Seeing as I KNOW three people who make their music, I think I can tell you about it.  I'm pretty sure it was said that ICP isn't underground, not juggalos.

Also, you failed by listening to such a terrible genre roflmao.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 4, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Seeing as I KNOW three people who make their music, I think I can tell you about it.  I'm pretty sure it was said that ICP isn't underground, not juggalos.
> 
> *Also, you failed by listening to such a terrible genre roflmao.*



True that


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 5, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Disregarding ABK, KMK, ICP, those guys,
> 
> OMG the moment you guys implied juggalos dont associate themselves with Underground music, you all fail'd. Funny how some of you are trying to tell me what a juggalo is. XD
> 
> GETTING ONTO TOPIC I like most all metal. Some more then otheres, but I cant pick what inspires me to be a hard ass the most



Well, you kinda failed at mentioning any metal bands in this and another thread or two - I think you mentioned one, so I question your knowledge of metal in general (in this thread you said "Disturbed" which isn't metal).

I don't recall anyone referring to Juggalo's being associated to underground music, except that you said "I am a member of the fandom among the LARGEST underground movement" - Which your name has Juggalo in it, so all fingers kinda point to Juggalo's. So, unless I missed something there; you failed at calling out fails, and you don't have to be a part of the group to tell a member of the group what the group (or it's individuals) are.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 5, 2009)

Glaice said:


> That's all up to HellBlazer and Morrigan, the owners of MA, but again the mods also have a word in these first tho.



They rejected my fully-cited, accurate, and up to date submission for Deli Creeps. I was never given a reason why they nixed the submission, so who knows what kind of ridiculous standards they have.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2009)

Bathos said:


> They rejected my fully-cited, accurate, and up to date submission for Deli Creeps. I was never given a reason why they nixed the submission, so who knows what kind of ridiculous standards they have.



They don't even have Buckethead! What the fark


----------



## Sulfide (May 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Seeing as I KNOW three people who make their music, I think I can tell you about it. I'm pretty sure it was said that ICP isn't underground, not juggalos.
> 
> Also, you failed by listening to such a terrible genre roflmao.


Acid Rap is not FAIL adn that genre only makes up a small percentage of music in my library. Shit, I got more Cypress Hill right here then ICP. ICp are not my fav artists and I never Idolized them as stereotyped by the rest of the world


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> They don't even have Buckethead! What the fark



Yeah honestly.


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Acid Rap is not FAIL adn that genre only makes up a small percentage of music in my library. Shit, I got more Cypress Hill right here then ICP. ICp are not my fav artists and I never Idolized them as stereotyped by the rest of the world



It's one of the worst genres.  Period.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> It's one of the worst genres.  Period.



Acid rap?


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Acid rap?



Quote unquote horrorcore rap ICP, Dark Lotus, Twiztid, and everyone I've unfortunately seen live.  =\


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2009)

ill Bill and all those guys, The Circle of Tyrants, they do some good stuff. Or try Gravediggaz, they're classic "horrorcore".


----------



## Armaetus (May 6, 2009)

Why are we discussing what genre ICP are here? It's not relevant to the topic at all.

Speaking of doom I've been on a heavy binge of doom, doom/stoner and sludge metal lately. Two of Isole's CDs came in the mail earlier and am giving them a good run on Winamp...their genre is "epic doom metal" on the Archives and are worth a listen...just youtube "Isole doom" to get some examples.


----------



## Sulfide (May 7, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Why are we discussing what genre ICP are here? It's not relevant to the topic at all.
> 
> Speaking of doom I've been on a heavy binge of doom, doom/stoner and sludge metal lately. Two of Isole's CDs came in the mail earlier and am giving them a good run on Winamp...their genre is "epic doom metal" on the Archives and are worth a listen...just youtube "Isole doom" to get some examples.


 because someone above tried to imply juggalos have no business in underground music wether it is Metal Acid Rap, Gangsta Rap, or whatever.(biggest load of BS) And then they thrown the stereotype on me that juggalos listen soley to that string of artists, ICP, ABK, KMK, Lotus, that crap.


----------



## bearetic (May 7, 2009)

I'll listen to anything, but I LOVE hard rock and metal, although I don't own much metal, am somewhat of a metal noob, and am NOT picky about my metal. As long as it sounds good to me, I'm cool with it.

My most recent favorite bands are Dragonforce (last summer) and Metallica (this year). In before hate.

I'll have Sirius radio this summer. I LOVE their metal station. One time I got to listen to "Beyond the Pit" with an hour of black, grind, gore, etc. and it was AWESOME. I downloaded a Brain Drill song because of it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N21M0iBSrRs

I love fast and crazy music, but, again, I'm up for anything.


----------



## Armaetus (May 8, 2009)

Bathos said:


> They rejected my fully-cited, accurate, and up to date submission for Deli Creeps. I was never given a reason why they nixed the submission, so who knows what kind of ridiculous standards they have.



Erm, make sure you had the setting "Check the box if you wish to be notified by e-mail when your submissions are approved/rejected" under your profile on the main site. If you didn't, you can always ask on the S&C forum in the "Why was X band rejected/deleted?" thread at the top of the forum page.

@Load_Blown: Buckethead is prog rock, not metal.

@character: By all means, _PLEASE_ avoid the two genres metalcore and deathcore...they are not worth your time at all.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (May 8, 2009)

Megadeth > all


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 8, 2009)

How much Buckethead have you heard, Glaice?


----------



## bearetic (May 8, 2009)

Glaice said:


> @character: By all means, _PLEASE_ avoid the two genres metalcore and deathcore...they are not worth your time at all.



One of the highlights of my last.fm experience was listening to Killswitch Engage radio. I never write anything off. Life's more fun that way. I'm even giving St. Anger a chance.

*Metallica - Frantic*
*Bullet For My Valentine - End of Days*


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 8, 2009)

So how about that metal?

At The Gates? Fuck yeah.


----------



## Takun (May 8, 2009)

FRANTIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 8, 2009)

St. Anger is a misunderstood work of ART. 



> Because I believe that Metallica is a smart band, and I believe they consciously decided to create every aspect of this album as it is, I had to ask why then did they choose to make these creative decisions leading to an album most people think is garbage?
> 
> After some pondering I hit upon an answer that I found very satisfying.
> 
> ...


----------



## bearetic (May 8, 2009)

Are you serious or kidding? I can't tell.

St. Anger gave birth to a new genre??? I don't know anything about avant-garde metal or whatever, but maybe they helped blaze a new trail. I'm just guessing here.

I've heard people say St. Anger, Frantic, and The Unnamed Feeling are good live songs. I've even seen people state that St. Anger is better than Death Magnetic!

A while ago I had a feeling, that, with time, people will grow to LOVE St. Anger. I thought it was crazy, but there may be something to it. Whatever.



Takumi_L said:


> FRANTIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC-TIC


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TovqogviVU


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 8, 2009)

So guys, how about that southern metal?



character said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TovqogviVU


Awesome, a James Hetfield clock alarm  *saved*


----------



## Armaetus (May 8, 2009)

St. Anger is garbage compared to Death Magnetic.

I only really write those -core genres off because of the frequent use of BREAKDOWNS in their music! I know occasionally it can be used in a good way (See some of Suffocation's songs) and in bad ways (see all those lame metalcore and deathcore bands abusing it without much substance in the riffage)

It's supposed to be a headbanging moshpit, not some hardcore faggot ninja pit.


----------



## bearetic (May 8, 2009)

I figure most people think St. Anger is worse. I haven't listened enough St. Anger to judge, but I'll go ahead and say Death Magnetic's better for now.

I am curious, though. What's your opinion on The Black Album? I've seen people go both ways on that. (Although I've even seen people hate on Justice)

On breakdowns: I see the difference between good and bad. For me, it's probably the difference between awesome and okay/tolerable/mediocre. And I guess I'd rather not waste my time on mediocre. But I also can't tell someone "you are shit and should stop playing."



Ark said:


> So guys, how about that southern metal?



Give us some examples and we'll see about it! Unless I overlooked it while skimming this thread...


----------



## Armaetus (May 8, 2009)

S/T was ok, but I liked their thrash era better. Nowadays, I don't give a shit about Metallica since I care more for the lesser artists out there, not the mainstream or pseudo-major artists.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 8, 2009)

Glaice said:


> S/T was ok, but I liked their thrash era better. Nowadays, I don't give a shit about Metallica since I care more for the lesser artists out there, not the mainstream or pseudo-major artists.



Do you have an opinion on Southern Lord and their bands?


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

Rammstein.


----------



## haynari (May 8, 2009)

Oh i completely forgot about trivium.


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2009)

haynari said:


> Oh i completely forgot about trivium.



I know I'm going to get a lot of backlash for this, but I actually liked Trivium's latest release.

The Crusade still sucked, though. :1


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 8, 2009)

character said:


> Give us some examples and we'll see about it! Unless I overlooked it while skimming this thread...


Down, Black Label Society, Hellyeah, Rebel Meets Rebel, Alabama Thunderpussy, Maylene and the Sons of Disaster, The Showdown, He Is Legend, Black Stone Cherry, and Every Time I Die.


Lukar said:


> Rammstein.


What about em'?


haynari said:


> Oh i completely forgot about trivium.


They're awesome, aren't they 


Aden said:


> I know I'm going to get a lot of backlash for this, but I actually liked Trivium's latest release.
> 
> *The Crusade still sucked, though.* :1


No D:


----------



## Jelly (May 8, 2009)

I don't see granola metal on there. 8)


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2009)

Ark said:


> No D:



Yeah. I'm not going to sit there for an hour to listen to some horrible Hetfield impression. Hetfield is annoying enough to listen to as is.

The title track (instrumental) was actually pretty good though.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 8, 2009)

Aden said:


> Yeah. I'm not going to sit there for an hour to listen to some horrible Hetfield impression. Hetfield is annoying enough to listen to as is.
> 
> The title track (instrumental) was actually pretty good though.



You actually reminded me about their latest album, so I downloaded it. Coming from their hometown and all, I can't believe I forgot X3


----------



## bearetic (May 8, 2009)

I've listened to some Trivium. I thought they were ok.



Ark said:


> Down, Black Label Society, Hellyeah, Rebel Meets Rebel, Alabama Thunderpussy, Maylene and the Sons of Disaster, The Showdown, He Is Legend, Black Stone Cherry, and Every Time I Die.


That's a lot to listen to. Better get started!



jellyhurwit said:


> I don't see granola metal on there. 8)



Or scrap metal 
All in favor of making a genre called "scrap metal" say aye



Aden said:


> horrible Hetfield impression



I can do thatAH! I actually might be much better than horrible, though. Either way, it's really fun 
YEAHYEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Do you have an opinion on Southern Lord and their bands?



One of the best labels out there. Bar none.

HEAVIEST BANDS ON THE PLANET.

e: Also a few bands that aren't really heavy but still are pretty amazing, etc.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 9, 2009)

character said:


> I can do thatAH! I actually might be much better than horrible, though. Either way, it's really fun
> YEAHYEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH



At least it wasn't Sully Erna, OHHHYEAAAAAAHHYEAHHHHHHHHHHYEAH!!! >.>


----------



## haynari (May 9, 2009)

classic metal. Sabbath and Led Zeppelin


----------



## iBolt! (May 9, 2009)

Industrial - Nine Inch Nails, Cubanate, Stabbing Westward (if you wanna consider that metal)
Nu metal - Taproot


----------



## Jelly (May 9, 2009)

Industrial is a genre of Metal?
That's news to me.


----------



## Armaetus (May 9, 2009)

haynari said:


> classic metal. Sabbath and Led Zeppelin



Zep is hard/classic rock and Sabbath is hard rock...it's quite possible they might have a metal album somewhere in the discography.

Industrial is a modifier, just like brutal/melodic/progressive are....I think.

If it has "nu" prefix, it isn't metal...period.


----------



## DaedolonX (May 10, 2009)

This thread needs some SLAYER.

[EDIT]

No embedding? Lame.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVN9UByBWsk


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 10, 2009)

Glaice said:


> If it has "nu" prefix, it isn't metal...period.


I'll be remaking a MUCH better metal thread in the near future, so don't distress over the poll guys.


----------



## Chiasm (May 11, 2009)

NIGHTWISH 

I tend to get a bit over excited when it comes to Nightwish.

Within Temptation, Lacuna Coil etc. Those sort of bands rock too.


----------



## Whitetip (May 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Death metal uses growls, howls, grunts, and is generally deeper in it's vocals. (Ex: Morbid Angel, Six Feet Under, Kataklysm, Amon Amarth, Decapitated, Nile)
> 
> Black metal uses more higher pitched shrieks, toned screams, snarls, and can sound kinda nasty-in-a-good way. (Ex: Tvangeste, Agathodaimon, Rotting Christ, Hecate Enthroned, God Dethroned, though Tvangeste would probably be my best example)
> 
> ...



I would have to disagree slightly there. Its more about the sound and style of the music than the lyrical content and the vocals. Good black metal is also often quite technical and usually very fast, utilising alot of speed picking and fast blast beats, great death metal also has alot of high pitched vocals. And tbh all those subjects you listed could easily fit into many of the more extreme metal genres. 

I'm mostly into fast death metal but like a bit of black metal too. I tend to prefer stuff with a more unique feel and I have no time for bands with a very generic sound. I also tend to be drawn to bands that have great drummers (being a drummer myself). I tend to prefer death metal with higher pitched vocals, or a good mix of high and deep vocals. I also quite like Grindcore. 
A list of some of my favourite bands would be
Cryptopsy
Macabre
Dying Fetus
Cephalic Carnage
Dissection
The Agonyst
Cradle Of Filth
But I also like so so many more from many areas of metal.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 11, 2009)

Whitetip said:


> I would have to disagree slightly there. Its more about the sound and style of the music than the lyrical content and the vocals. Good black metal is also often quite technical and usually very fast, utilising alot of speed picking and fast blast beats, great death metal also has alot of high pitched vocals. And tbh all those subjects you listed could easily fit into many of the more extreme metal genres.
> 
> I'm mostly into fast death metal but like a bit of black metal too. I tend to prefer stuff with a more unique feel and I have no time for bands with a very generic sound. I also tend to be drawn to bands that have great drummers (being a drummer myself). I tend to prefer death metal with higher pitched vocals, or a good mix of high and deep vocals. I also quite like Grindcore.
> A list of some of my favourite bands would be
> ...




I was talking in general, if you wanted a more detail description I would've linked to the Wikipedia article instead of just making up something on the spot that was just quick-and-dirty. I was just giving a generic over-view of some qualities of those two basic genre's.


----------



## Armaetus (May 11, 2009)

Chiasm said:


> NIGHTWISH



They are pseudo-pop sympho metal now but as usual, their earliest albums are the best. (Same applies to In Flames and Cryptopsy)


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2009)

Glaice said:


> They are pseudo-pop sympho metal now but as usual, their earliest albums are the best. (Same applies to In Flames and Cryptopsy)



If you think Poet and the Pendulum was a bad song, then you need to get out.


----------



## Greykitty (May 12, 2009)

I'm more for symphonic and power metal but I also like me some industrial and numetal.  Hmmm I think you're missing another genre I like, but ah well.  Most of what I like was in the poll.


----------



## Kaamos (May 12, 2009)

Don't know if this has been brought up before, but why isn't Folk or Viking Metal on that list?


----------



## D-vious (May 12, 2009)

Whitetip said:


> Its more about the sound and style of the music than the lyrical content and the vocals. Good black metal is also often quite technical and usually very fast, utilising alot of speed picking and fast blast beats



Er, perhaps if you consider Marduk and other such bands as good.


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Don't know if this has been brought up before, but why isn't Folk or Viking Metal on that list?



You can only really have ten poll choices. :/

I like your name, btw. That's my favorite Apocalyptica song.


----------



## Armaetus (May 12, 2009)

Who likes Funeral Doom Metal?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKhnWbGjye8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btnAEw9zz7Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkCfFTueOuA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_66z9nxsgjg


----------



## Isen (May 13, 2009)

Man, it's been a while since I listened to any black metal.  I just kind of stopped listening to it that much.  I've been listening to some Deathspell Omega lately, but that's it in recent time.  I prefer death metal like Pavor, Nile, and Death or grindcore like Pig Destroyer and Plague Bringer.  I've actually found that death metal and grindcore can really help me study.  Weird...


----------



## Armaetus (May 13, 2009)

Nice opening post Isen, at least you have metal taste that the minority of us listen to.


----------



## Wulf (May 23, 2009)

Glaice said:


> They are pseudo-pop sympho metal now but as usual, their earliest albums are the best. (Same applies to In Flames and Cryptopsy)


Boo-did-I-mention-Hiss. Let us have some reasons rather than sweeping condemnations..



Aden said:


> If you think Poet and the Pendulum was a bad song, then you need to get out.


It is a good song, if you like that sort of thing. Often considered a 14-minute act of self-administered-fellatio on the part of Tuomas Holopainen, considering that it is written about him - _by _him

My Dying Bride are excellent. Opeth, Draconian, Dimmu Borgir, etcetera...


----------



## Aden (May 25, 2009)

Wulf said:


> It is a good song, if you like that sort of thing. Often considered a 14-minute act of self-administered-fellatio on the part of Tuomas Holopainen, considering that it is written about him - _by _him



Man, good thing I don't care about lyrics at all. 8D


----------



## Wulf (May 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> Man, good thing I don't care about lyrics at all. 8D


Not to mention the fact that he maintains that it is the best song that he has ever written. Not really a good look, what with the suicide references and everything...

Nah, it's all good. He is allowed to be a little eccentric. He is Tuomas Holopainen.


----------



## Armaetus (May 25, 2009)

Dimmu is for the newsies just getting into extreme metal...soon enough one will find stuff superior to them and dump them altogether.


----------



## Aden (May 25, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Not to mention the fact that he maintains that it is the best song that he has ever written. Not really a good look, what with the suicide references and everything...
> 
> Nah, it's all good. He is allowed to be a little eccentric. He is Tuomas Holopainen.



I wonder how much of the lyrical content of that CD was because of Tarja leaving...


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Who likes Funeral Doom Metal?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKhnWbGjye8



Oh my god. What the hell happened to them? Their back discography was impeccable. What kind of garbage is that? I hope the rest of Alloy turns out better. I still haven't opened my copy.

fyi Mistress Of The Dead is producing the truest-to-form funeral doom metal out there today. 

Also listen to Hierophant, Catacombs, Thergothon, Mordor (the one from Switzerland), Wormphlegm, Tyranny (!!!), Worship, and Nortt (!!!!!) if you haven't already. Stijn Van Cauter's Until Death Overtakes Me, The Ethereal and Beyond Black Void are solid projects, too, if you don't mind fairly sterile, digital-centric production values.

edit: ffffffff how could I forget? Reclusiam's self-titled demo is one of my favorites, as well. He needs to release more shit.

SLO-MO METAL, FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Nikolai (May 25, 2009)

My favorite metal artist was Mozart.


----------



## Wulf (May 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Dimmu is for the newsies just getting into extreme metal...soon enough one will find stuff superior to them and dump them altogether.


Depends on what you like. They are pretty bombastic I find, and I rather like that sort of thing. I have never been one to listen to "extreme metal" for the sake of listening to "extreme metal", whether for shock value, rebellion, non-conformity or whatever. To each his own...



Aden said:


> I wonder how much of the lyrical content of that CD was because of Tarja leaving...


One of the songs on the new album is clearly written about Tarja. Another song is a hate filled tirade against her husband, who the rest of the band claim is responsible for her attitude change.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 26, 2009)

I'm not familiar with genres and subgenres, but I really like

Between The Buried And Me
Cynic
Protest The Hero

What are these considered to be?


----------



## Kaamos (May 26, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm not familiar with genres and subgenres, but I really like
> 
> Between The Buried And Me
> Cynic
> ...



Progressive metal, I think.


----------



## Vore Writer (May 26, 2009)

\m/ Doom Metal \m/. I also enjoy some Death, Thrash and Fag(glam) Metal.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 26, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm not familiar with genres and subgenres, but I really like
> 
> Between The Buried And Me
> Cynic
> ...



BTBM is deathcore

Cynic, I have no idea. The only songs I've heard have very atmospheric/lightly sung verses, some good drum beats, and relatively strong guitar...I'd say hardrock, maybe? Barely metal, from what I heard, not even with the occasional soft growls. I'd put them as hardrock. 

Protest the Hero has very screamo/metalcore vocals, but somewhat good work with the rest of the band (except some guitar wankery). The vocalist sounds like he's holding them back though :/ So I'd put them as metalcore.

(Progressive and alternative aren't really genre's of music >.>)


----------



## Aden (May 26, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> BTBM is deathcore



More prog-ish than regular deathcore.



> Cynic, I have no idea. The only songs I've heard have very atmospheric/lightly sung verses, some good drum beats, and relatively strong guitar...I'd say hardrock, maybe? Barely metal, from what I heard, not even with the occasional soft growls. I'd put them as hardrock.



No, their metal influence is undeniable. I'd just say they're very, _very_ progressive death. If you check out their demo albums before "Focus", they used to just play straight-up death metal.



> (Progressive and alternative aren't really genre's of music >.>)



Whatever you say bub. I use them more as modifiers to existing genres anyway.


----------



## Armaetus (May 26, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm not familiar with genres and subgenres, but I really like
> 
> Between The Buried And Me
> Cynic
> ...



Metalcore for the first and last and don't know about Cynic.

Metalcore.....yuck! :x Why must people bastardize real metal by bringing in modern hardcore garbage into the mix?


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Metalcore for the first and last and don't know about Cynic.
> 
> Metalcore.....yuck! :x Why must people bastardize real metal by bringing in modern hardcore garbage into the mix?



Trends change. Get over it.


----------



## Takun (May 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Metalcore for the first and last and don't know about Cynic.
> 
> Metalcore.....yuck! :x Why must people bastardize real metal by bringing in modern hardcore garbage into the mix?



Tech Death or Prog Metal with Jazz elements. One of the main artists on the Avant-garde metal station.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Metalcore for the first and last and don't know about Cynic.
> 
> Metalcore.....yuck! :x Why must people bastardize real metal by bringing in modern hardcore garbage into the mix?


Dude, let me show u something >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hd7-lTHUtQ


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 26, 2009)

Ark said:


> Dude, let me show u something >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hd7-lTHUtQ



Yup, metalcore sucks.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 26, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yup, metalcore sucks.


man, no respect ._.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 26, 2009)

Ark said:


> man, no respect ._.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emALCjpc2Oo

This is what I respect.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 26, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emALCjpc2Oo
> 
> This is what I respect.


I fail to see the difference


----------



## Aden (May 26, 2009)

Ark said:


> Dude, let me show u something >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hd7-lTHUtQ



Is that a fucking Gibson.



Ark said:


> man, no respect ._.



What's there to respect? You're worshipping...mediocrity.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 26, 2009)

Ark said:


> I fail to see the difference



That means...You just plain fail.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Is that a fucking Gibson.
> maybe ;3
> 
> 
> What's there to respect? You're worshipping...mediocrity.


I know what u mean, A LOT of metalcore, deathcore sound the fucking same, but there is some really good bands, just gotta look around.


Lastdirewolf said:


> That means...You just plain fail.


Nah... there not much difference. Quit being a baby, it metal; enjoy it >.>


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 26, 2009)

Ark said:


> Nah... there not much difference. Quit being a baby, it metal; enjoy it >.>



There's a difference, and it's not metal, it's metal_core_. Your inability to tell the difference doesn't mean its lacking. :3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 26, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> There's a difference, and it's not metal, it's metal_core_. Your inability to tell the difference doesn't mean its lacking. :3


Alrights... u have a last.fm account :3 (u can PM me it)


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 27, 2009)

If you guys haven't heard Cynic, this is one of their best songs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQivkZJaoq0


----------



## Aden (May 27, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> If you guys haven't heard Cynic, this is one of their best songs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQivkZJaoq0



Gotta say Veil of Maya is my all-time favorite Cynic song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdwrOESDXxo&fmt=18

Followed by The Space for This:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM49chgH8p8&fmt=18


----------



## Isen (May 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> Gotta say Veil of Maya is my all-time favorite Cynic song:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdwrOESDXxo&fmt=18


Same here.

As far as metalcore goes, the only bands I really like are Between the Buried and Me, Converge, Botch, and The Chariot (earlier original line-up stuff only, though).


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 27, 2009)

Isen said:


> Same here.
> 
> As far as metalcore goes, the only bands I really like are Between the Buried and Me, Converge, Botch, and The Chariot (earlier original line-up stuff only, though).



"Between the Buried and Me", FTW =3


----------



## Takun (May 27, 2009)

Botch isn't really metalcore though.  =|


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 27, 2009)

Too much 'core in a metal thread =P

Anybody else excited about the upcoming Morbid Angel album? Haven't had one in six years!


----------



## Isen (May 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Botch isn't really metalcore though.  =|


I've only ever heard them described as metalcore, but whatever.


----------



## Aden (May 27, 2009)

So.

Amorphis's new album rocks my fucking socks. Preorder'd.

\Damn late US release dates.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 28, 2009)

Insert another comment about the lack of progressive metal here.

I listen to scattered bits of metal here and there, but I generally have to be in the right mood. My tastes tend to veer in the direction of industrial and power metal, though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 28, 2009)

Why do so many people listen to Between the Buried and Me?


That's so not metal, naming yourself after a line in a Counting Crows song. Everytime I see their name I think of Adam Duritz's fucking nasty dreadlocks. Ew.


----------



## Takun (May 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Why do so many people listen to Between the Buried and Me?
> 
> 
> That's so not metal, naming yourself after a line in a Counting Crows song. Everytime I see their name I think of Adam Duritz's fucking nasty dreadlocks. Ew.



Counting Crows is so metal, fuck you.  >:C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Counting Crows is so metal, fuck you.  >:C



MIIISSSTTERRRR JONES AND ME TELL EACH OTHER FAIRYTALES


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> ...Counting Crows... Everytime I see their name I think of Adam Duritz's fucking nasty dreadlocks. Ew.



Jesus christ I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 28, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Jesus christ I thought I was the only one.



My uncle says he's a nice guy but still, man....Uuuugghhh.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 15, 2009)

FelldohTheSquirrel said:


> Thrash is the only good genre, along with original Heavy Metal, like Dio.
> 
> Kirk Hammett is better than Mustaine, Metallica is better than Megadeth, Lars Ulrich is a quiff. 'Nuff said.



FUCK YES HOLY DIVER!


Black metal has win solos / sweeping.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 15, 2009)

Black metal does have its substance and it's gems, unlike that metalcore/deathcore rubbish I keep hearing about.


----------



## drmaurelius (Jun 15, 2009)

Guys, when your songs are all about like wizards and fire and dragons and death and stuff does it really matter whose genre is coolest?

I mean come on, metal is like the nerdiest musical genre out there, can't we all agree that each different genre has it's merits and leave each other alone? What does it matter, anyway?


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 15, 2009)

drmaurelius said:


> Guys, when your songs are all about like wizards and fire and dragons and death and stuff does it really matter whose genre is coolest?
> 
> I mean come on, metal is like the nerdiest musical genre out there, can't we all agree that each different genre has it's merits and leave each other alone? What does it matter, anyway?


Yea, you're awesome, shove the 1000s of subgenres to Metal into Dragonforce's hole.

Aborted, Winds of Plague, Veil of Maya, All Shall Perish, The Faceless, etc.

Metal is far from what it used to be, I fucking hate a good portion of the shit people call Metal, most of it is older. Sue me.


----------



## drmaurelius (Jun 15, 2009)

I missed the point at which hating things made you cool, instead of just angry.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 15, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> Yea, you're awesome, shove the 1000s of subgenres to Metal into Dragonforce's hole.
> 
> Aborted, Winds of Plague, Veil of Maya, All Shall Perish, The Faceless, etc.
> 
> Metal is far from what it used to be, I fucking hate a good portion of the shit people call Metal, most of it is older. Sue me.



Funny, the person who says that metal is far from what it used to be, and that he hates the shit people call metal these days - Names off four -core bands (deathcore is not metal) and Aborted xD

(In before Glaice)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 15, 2009)

Reading Lester Bangs and then this thread makes me want to listen to Sabbath.


Hold on.


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 17, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Funny, the person who says that metal is far from what it used to be, and that he hates the shit people call metal these days - Names off four -core bands (deathcore is not metal) and Aborted xD
> 
> (In before Glaice)


Did I mention a single subgenre or did I refer to Metal as the unificatory term? I'm pretty damn sure the answer's B.

I'm talking about the shit that somehow leaks its way under that classification when it is much more suited to lie under the term Rock. It brings loads of people, boasting their appreaciation of Metal when the scope of their preference in the field solely includes that of the aforementioned leak. Disturbed, Linkin Park.

There's plenty of things I'm willing to identify as Metal that I dislike, but these softer, radio-style bands that, because they identify with one of the genre's characteristics, they adopt the term regardless of their much closer relevance to Rock and its subcategories.

It's also generally good practice to avoid using invalid statements to support yourself.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> Did I mention a single subgenre or did I refer to Metal as the unificatory term? I'm pretty damn sure the answer's B.
> 
> I'm talking about the shit that somehow leaks its way under that classification when it is much more suited to lie under the term Rock. It brings loads of people, boasting their appreaciation of Metal when the scope of their preference in the field solely includes that of the aforementioned leak. Disturbed, Linkin Park.
> 
> ...



Metal is an umbrella term for all things metal (power, thrash, death, black, heavy, etc.). -Core is not covered by this umbrella term, like Nu-metal.

A lot of people have been trying to water down the term "metal" to encompass things like screamo, metalcore (amongst other -core), and nu-metal. Especially with award shows that are announcing things like "the best metal record", and SlipKnot is winning - That's confusing to the people who don't know metal. 

Things like that are what cause the leak you speak of.

Though none of my statements were invalid, and I plead you; don't hurt yourself trying to insult my intelligence.


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 17, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Metal is an umbrella term for all things metal (power, thrash, death, black, heavy, etc.). -Core is not covered by this umbrella term, like Nu-metal.
> 
> A lot of people have been trying to water down the term "metal" to encompass things like screamo, metalcore (amongst other -core), and nu-metal. Especially with award shows that are announcing things like "the best metal record", and SlipKnot is winning - That's confusing to the people who don't know metal.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was up to you to define what is and isn't Metal. I figured the Wikipedia article which explicitly states Deathcore resides under Metal would have been valid.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

Industrial Metal, some Nu Metal and Cybergrind, Goregrind and Pornogrind, even though those are more located under the Grindcore genre which I consider to be separate from Metal. Generally I don't listen to a lot of Metal, though. I'm a Drum & Bass, IDM and Glitch-Hop oriented Audiophile.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was up to you to define what is and isn't Metal. I figured the Wikipedia article which explicitly states Deathcore resides under Metal would have been valid.



Wikipedia isn't fact, it also states Nu-metal falls under the metal umbrella, but ask nearly any metalhead, and they will tell you explicitly that it does not.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Wikipedia isn't fact, it also states Nu-metal falls under the metal umbrella, but ask nearly any metalhead, and they will tell you explicitly that it does not.





> Nu-*metal*





> *metal*


Nu-Metal is a sub-genre of Metal. "Authentic" Metalheads just don't scratch the surface of underground sound enough to find any decent Nu-Metal material and therefore consider the fact that Pop-Metal bands such as Slipknot and Korn label themselves as Nu-Metal makes it a shameful subgenre to have in their _precious_ Metal genre and mentally eject the subgenre from the genre.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2009)

As much as I'd like to sit here and argue about how people make the definitions of words and such, I honestly don't care all that much right now.

Nu-Metal is a shameful and stupid genre started by bands like Korn, SlipKnot, and Coal Chamber; if you want to think it's metal, then be my guest, because I'm sure as hell any argument I could possibly come up with wouldn't change your mind. Just know that metalheads don't accept nu-metal as "metal".

Deathcore is a water-downed, scenster/poppy imitation of death metal. If you want to think deathcore is metal, then be my guest, because I'm sure as hell any argument I could possibly come up with wouldn't change your mind, and I don't lose any sleep either way.

In a thread like this, they tread on the very outskirts anyways, and generally not accepted, let alone thought highly of, and that's just the genres, not the bands.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> As much as I'd like to sit here and argue about how people make the definitions of words and such, I honestly don't care all that much right now.
> 
> Nu-Metal is a shameful and stupid genre started by bands like Korn, SlipKnot, and Coal Chamber; if you want to think it's metal, then be my guest, because I'm sure as hell any argument I could possibly come up with wouldn't change your mind. Just know that metalheads don't accept nu-metal as "metal".
> 
> ...




I'm sorry? All I heard was "BLAH BLAH BLAH I'M A MUSICAL TWAT WHO'S MORE CONCERNED ABOUT AUTHENTICITY WITH GENRES THAN WHAT PEOPLE ACHIEVE WITH THE SOUND CERTAIN GENRES ARE BAD JUST BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW ANY DECENT BANDS IN THEIR GENRE AND DON'T LIKE THEM ALSO THEY'RE NOT METAL BECAUSE OF THAT WAA".


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I'm sorry? All I heard was "BLAH BLAH BLAH I'M A MUSICAL TWAT WHO'S MORE CONCERNED ABOUT AUTHENTICITY WITH GENRES THAN WHAT PEOPLE ACHIEVE WITH THE SOUND CERTAIN GENRES ARE BAD JUST BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW ANY DECENT BANDS IN THEIR GENRE AND DON'T LIKE THEM ALSO THEY'RE NOT METAL BECAUSE OF THAT WAA".



No dude, it's cool, I'm sure your underground nu-metal band is awesome. 


Also, who uses caps? Come on now, at least have the decency to argue with me, not just shout passive-aggressive insults in CAPSLOCK, to make a lousy point dripping with assumptions and personal attacks.


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 17, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Wikipedia isn't fact, it also states Nu-metal falls under the metal umbrella, but ask nearly any metalhead, and they will tell you explicitly that it does not.


Why bother arguing, who do you think I'm going to consider more likely to be true, you, or Wikipedia?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> Why bother arguing



Exactly, why bother arguing. That's not the point of this thread.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 17, 2009)

internet arguing.

So metal is awesome. Let's talk about how awesome Sunn 0))) is


----------



## Takun (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh god Sun O)))

...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> internet arguing.



Your name reminds me of one of Tiffany from Rival Schools. 

I don't see the appeal of drone metal, but I've had nearly no experience of it.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Also, who uses caps? Come on now, at least have the decency to argue with me, not just shout passive-aggressive insults in CAPSLOCK, to make a lousy point dripping with assumptions and personal attacks.



Calling a whole genre "Shameful and stupid" just because you dislike it or don't know a thing about the scene surrounding it beyond what the radio or other HurrdurrMetalheads say about it is retarded and one of the main reasons I dislike the genre is because the surrounding scene, frankly, sucks. Most of the Metalheads I meet are more concerned about the "Authenticity" or some other bullshit like that rather than how it actually sounds.
Anyway bottom line is,
Some people like music you don't, and that doesn't make it inherently bad. Quality of music, unless the lack thereof is extremely obvious, is nothing but an opinion, and entirely subjective.
Did I just blow your mind?


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 17, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Your name reminds me of one of Tiffany from Rival Schools.
> 
> I don't see the appeal of drone metal, but I've had nearly no experience of it.


Never played Rival Schools honestly 

I think you have to be in a certain state of mind to enjoy drone. I can't really listen to it in a "yay let's listen to music while hanging out with friends or driving or whatever" context (even the more rhythmic stuff like OM).  It's the only kind of metal I can listen to while I'm reading/writing though.


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 17, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Exactly, why bother arguing. That's not the point of this thread.


Vouch, I'm out.


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay, SO

TECHNICALLY nu-metal, deathcore _et al._ are subgenres of metal.

IN SPIRIT, they are not.

We done now?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> 1. Some people like music you don't, and that doesn't make it inherently bad.
> 
> 2. Quality of music, unless the lack thereof is extremely obvious, is nothing but an opinion, and entirely subjective.
> 
> 3. Did I just blow your mind?



1. Agreed? I don't think anybody was arguing that. 

2. This is true, and while nobody has said that music is objective, I agree.

3. No, not really. Nothing really mind blowing, kinda like nu-metal.

And finally:



Aden said:


> Okay, SO
> 
> TECHNICALLY nu-metal, deathcore _et al._ are subgenres of metal.
> 
> ...



If we're to get on with our lives, and on with talking 'bout metal, I suppose I can agree to this to some extent


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> Okay, SO
> 
> TECHNICALLY nu-metal, deathcore _et al._ are subgenres of metal.
> 
> ...



"In spirit" the few popular bands you know who are apparently pioneering Nu-Metal aren't Metal, but the genres themselves leave loose enough definitions to be just as, uh, "Metal" as any other Metal. The only real unique spin on Nu-Metal is the use of Synths, dance music elements and other things of the like. If adding in different instruments really broke the "Spirit" of Metal, Melodic Death and Industrial wouldn't be classifiable as subgenres Metal either.
In fact, due to the fact that Nu-Metal is actually a pretty broad definition, Industrial Metal is pretty much a sub-subgenre underneath Nu-Metal, since it uses elements of Techno-Industrial, Noise and certain flavors of Intelligent Dance Music. The popular subculture known as "Metalheads" acknowledge Industrial Metal as a Metal subgenre but not the broad subgenre encompassing it because while the image of Nu-Metal is being pioneered in the mainstream by Korn, Papa Roach and Slipknot(who, at the very most, don't do anything of magnificent musical substance), Industrial reigns primarily in the shallow-underground away from the mainstream and is therefore considered more "Authentic".



Lastdirewolf said:


> 1. Well it's a good thing you don't know a damn thing about me then, but I find it hilarious you assume so much. The "scene" surrounding Nu metal is about the same as the "scene" surrounding Hot Topic, being they basically go hand in hand.



Popular Metal =/= Nu-Metal.



Lastdirewolf said:


> 2. The "scene" is more or less aimed at early teens, focused on angsty lyrics, loud shouting and/or rapping with a simplified music structure so it's catchy. It pretty much does suck, I agree.


Noticed I made a sentence structure error there; I meant Metal in general. The genre's fanbase are mostly a bunch of assrags.




Lastdirewolf said:


> 3. It's a bit of a defense mechanism built into metal, being metal has been heavily scrutinized since it's origins, and ragged on by the media especially. They worry about the authenticity, because somebody has to.


Every "Rebellious" form of music is ragged on by the media. Outside of the Metalhead populous, I haven't seen a mass of people so damn big so concerned about "Authenticity". Well, at least not about such trivial things as those argued within the Metal fanbase.  



Lastdirewolf said:


> If, for example, a group of people started using the word "dog" to describe any of the canius genus (coyote, wolf, jackal, etc.) - Wouldn't you find fault in that? I would, and would be caught defending the authenticity of the word from the people who're trying to change how it's used.
> 
> It's a bit of a rough example, but it's the same idea.


 
Not really, 'cause it'd be wrong both technically and by my own opinion at the same time; Metal "Authenticity" is often based entirely on an individual's own opinon.


Lastdirewolf said:


> 4. I know that some people don't like the music I do, and it doesn't make it inherently bad, I don't think anybody made either of those points...So I can only say you're assuming again.





Lastdirewolf said:


> *Nu-Metal is* a *shameful and stupid*


'Y'should change your species to "Fish out of Water", because you seem to flip-flop on opinions a whole lot,
*OH-HOH, WHAT A KNEE-SLAPPER!*



Lastdirewolf said:


> 5. This is true, and while nobody has said that music is objective, I agree.


After calling an _entire genre_ stupid.
Whaaat?



Lastdirewolf said:


> 6. No, not really; all you did was assume things, make two points that I agree with, state the obvious, and assume some more.
> 
> Nothing really mind blowing, kinda like nu-metal.


_"Hurrrdurrp, I made a joke about disliking nu-mertal lolz!"_


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 17, 2009)

@Ro4dk1ll: kinda confused. what are some bands you consider as nu metal?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 17, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> 1. Popular Metal =/= Nu-Metal.
> 
> 2. Noticed I made a sentence structure error there; I meant Metal in general. The genre's fanbase are mostly a bunch of assrags.
> 
> ...



1. I didn't make that connection; mallcore and nu-metal go hand in hand, Korn, and the like are found (or at least were found for the longest) at Hot Topic, and by kids who go to Hot Topic.

2. I think all fanbases have assrags  But yes.

3. Yeah, to some extent, but metal has been dealt some heavy blows, and some of the extremist fans are really not helping either, with burning churches and shit.

4. Okay, I guess, I know my hypothetical was a bit of a stretch, but I'm not going to linger on it.

5. Uh, no? My opinion didn't change at all. I find Nu metal shameful and stupid, but that doesn't make it inherently bad. I don't like stools with three legs, that doesn't make them inherently bad either. 

Though I am curious where my opinion is waffling "a whole lot" (which implies at least twice, thrice, or more).


----------



## Takun (Jun 17, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Every "Rebellious" form of music is ragged on by the media. Outside of the Metalhead populous, I haven't seen a mass of people so damn big so concerned about "Authenticity". Well, at least not about such trivial things as those argued within the Metal fanbase.



Indie would like a would with you.  Then hardcore.

Then punk might, if they aren't busy.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> @Ro4dk1ll: kinda confused. what are some bands you consider as nu metal?



Mainly, certain Mad Capsule Markets tracks that fall under the definition, and, honestly, mostly Japanese Visual-Kei stuff. I'm not a huge fan of the subgenre, and I certainly don't listen to it because of meaning and depth or anything like that, but it's easy to get into if you find the right sources. Whether you'd consider any of the particular stuff that I listen to, or any fans of the genre that you may meet listen to good or not, it doesn't give you a good reason to write off an *ENTIRE SUBGENRE* as terrible music. There's certainly no rule in the definition of Nu-Metal that says you can't use the technical aspects in an inventive and unique way. I'd be pissed off if someone was calling Rap music stupid, too; Even though I don't particularly like much of it.


----------



## Aden (Jun 17, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> If adding in different instruments really broke the "Spirit" of Metal, Melodic Death and Industrial wouldn't be classifiable as subgenres Metal either.



Alright, I guess we're not done. :T

Either way, you seemed to have missed the point. I classify nu-metal, for example, as music made with a particular mindset _in addition_ to its musical styles, same as thrash, black, death, prog, what have you. This is the "spirit" of the music that I was talking about. The problem is, the mindset of nu-metal is usually more oriented to commercial goals and appeal to mainstream audiences that want to be more "heavy" or "hardcore" without actually listening to some real metal. 

Instruments have nothing to do with this, and if it did, I guess I wouldn't like a ton of "true metal" because I listen to so much progressive stuff.

Edit:


Ro4dk1ll said:


> it doesn't give you a good reason to write off an *ENTIRE SUBGENRE* as terrible music. There's certainly no rule in the definition of Nu-Metal that says you can't use the technical aspects in an inventive and unique way. I'd be pissed off if someone was calling Rap music stupid, too; Even though I don't particularly like much of it.



An entire subgenre most certainly will not be all unlistenable. However, you can make assumptions based on trends of what you've liked.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 17, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> Why bother arguing, who do you think I'm going to consider more likely to be true, you, or Wikipedia?



Try arguing the validity of nu-metal or metal/deathcore on the Metal Archives, as that would get you nowhere due to overwhelming opposition against your nu/-core opinions being under the metal umbrella term.

Metalcore/deathcore and previously nu-metal are the new cashcows of this trend's generation...making mediocre and simplistic music for the masses...and you wonder why certain people that like the lesser known artists because they don't want to be whored out by big labels the way Miley Cyrus and The Jonas Brothers are...I think that word might be called "Integrity" among one's fanbase.

My music profile - I don't think there are many here besides myself and Lastdirewolf who have opposition to the substandard pop music that is the norm on the radio today.

Flower Travellin' Band, anyone?


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 17, 2009)

^Yeah. I don't own anything beyond Satori, but I listen to the fuck out of that album. Reminds me a ton of early King Crimson.

And hey, I don't really like pop music either ;__;


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 17, 2009)

That's why I said "MANY" instead of "noone else".


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 17, 2009)

just sayin'.


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 17, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Try arguing the validity of nu-metal or metal/deathcore on the Metal Archives, as that would get you nowhere due to overwhelming opposition against your nu/-core opinions being under the metal umbrella term.
> 
> Metalcore/deathcore and previously nu-metal are the new cashcows of this trend's generation...making mediocre and simplistic music for the masses...and you wonder why certain people that like the lesser known artists because they don't want to be whored out by big labels the way Miley Cyrus and The Jonas Brothers are...I think that word might be called "Integrity" among one's fanbase.
> 
> ...


I don't feel like arguing this anymore, in my personal opinion, you'd have to be severely limited to disconsider the blatancy of Deathcore's relation and inheritance of other forms of Metal. You like your Metal, I like what I consider as mine. It's no matter in terms of my appreaciation toward the music whether it is or isn't Metal, but it seems to be fairly apparent to me that it is. 

I tell you what, if you can cite enough resources confirming your belief that every music ending with a "core" is a genre of it's own then I will believe you.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 17, 2009)

itt different people who like different things.

In other news: Aarni released two net-exclusive tracks in the last couple weeks: "Lemminkainen's Tempel" and "Emuu", the first being psychedelic doom in the vein of early Sabbath, and the second is more along the lines of dreamy kalevala-style ambient folk. Superb stuff all around, but you need a ReverbNation account to get the songs.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 17, 2009)

^awesome. Lost track of Aarni after Bathos came out, but that was a hella cool album. Also his awesome semi-cover of Dead Skin Mask that was a lot better than the original.


----------



## darkdoomer (Jun 18, 2009)

you forgot [x] grind
INFIDELS!


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 18, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> ^awesome. Lost track of Aarni after Bathos came out, but that was a hella cool album. Also his awesome semi-cover of Dead Skin Mask that was a lot better than the original.



After Bathos he released Tohcoth, a full-length album and Omnimantia, an EP. Both were fantastic. There's also a re-remastered (yes, it was remastered twice) and combined version of previously released demos from 2001 and 2002.

"Lovecraftian" is the next full-length CD planned for early 2010. 

Yaaaaaay.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2009)

*Tons of free download links (LEGIT, you PEOPLE)*

Incoming free (legit) music links!

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=47DKJCUS \
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L63R03KF  |
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VEML6S9T - Dimaension X, pure instrumental metal
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PC7P86JA /

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O3GWHS4E
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1JSAL88B
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DEV82C47
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RTM5YN43
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5GSPXBAW
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R38V3T9J
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=50S12QDM - Against Nature. Predominantly doom metal but they have different but subtle influences per album
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0D1D7USB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S4U46U4G
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y31ZOPPE
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UPRP0CWS
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6IVS1Q9W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V7XBIRNA
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5OD01Z72

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2DCMWI69  \
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J718UURZ - By Dawn Cursed, unique "black" metal. Not fully black metal but has influences from death metal and other genres. Worth a listen if you like crunchy/raw production.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LWZYMO0S /

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VUAC0ESN - Ganondorf, Zelda themed black metal. Check the song "King of Thieves" as it's a cover of Gerudo Valley

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XVZ95SA2 - 80s Swedish thrash done by an all girl group.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TDCQIV2A - Ukrainian heavy metal, sung in Ukrainian

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WPXVWVP9 - More thrashy stuff

Want even more? Click here.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2009)

Got any of those in better quality?


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, in the poll, u have Nu-metal and glam (Gay L.A. Metal) listed, but not progressive metal. Really? I understand the inclusion of flam, because it has a large crowd, but Nu-metal is NOT METAL. Maybe I'm being a bit biased because i'm a hue prog metal fan, but what the hell?!

Anyway, I settled for picking Melodic Death Metal, Thrash Metal, and Death Metal.

Edit: I read Glaice's post and still stand by my opinion that Prog Metal should at the very least be added, but I would personally replace Nu-metal with it. That's my opinion, feel free to dislike it. This is one argument that will never end: what is and what is not metal.  Ugh, and why is Power Metal getting so many votes?!  That's irritating, but oh well.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

I chose Industrial. Meshuggah should have their own category of metal music.


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

I love Metal I listen to it when I sleep, I'd listen to it when I'm dead.
Metal is not just a type of music, it is a way of life. 

Long live metal!


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 22, 2009)

wait, i can't vote because you didn't include a scottish folk metal option. alestorm ftw


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

So I'm going to see Wolves in the Throne Room in July. Kind of a bad venue, but I'll take what I can get. Black metal acts stopping around here is one hell of a rare occurrence. And when they do, it's usually at The Riot Room, which is 21+


----------



## Takun (Jun 23, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> wait, i can't vote because you didn't include a scottish folk metal option. alestorm ftw



Alestorm makes me rofl.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 24, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> So I'm going to see Wolves in the Throne Room in July. Kind of a bad venue, but I'll take what I can get. Black metal acts stopping around here is one hell of a rare occurrence. And when they do, it's usually at The Riot Room, which is 21+



Enjoy.

They're fantastic.


----------



## Isen (Jun 24, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> So I'm going to see Wolves in the Throne Room in July. Kind of a bad venue, but I'll take what I can get. Black metal acts stopping around here is one hell of a rare occurrence. And when they do, it's usually at The Riot Room, which is 21+


Ah, I'm jealous.  That should be a great show.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah. Almost makes up for Sunn 0))) playing here at some 21+ venue. Almost


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 24, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Ugh, and why is Power Metal getting so many votes?!  That's irritating, but oh well.



Because there are furfags who like the flower metal bag Faggotforce (Dragonforce, actually). Come on, there are plenty of artists in that genre are better than that wankfest band.



kjmars63 said:


> I chose Industrial. Meshuggah should have their own category of metal music.



More technical wankery. They should focus on writing actual riffs instead of outteching other technical bands.


----------



## Aden (Jun 24, 2009)

Glaice said:


> More technical wankery. They should focus on writing actual riffs instead of outteching other technical bands.



Some of us like technical wankery, thank you very much.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 24, 2009)

I like tech to an extent, but at some point, if it becomes a chore to feel or listen to the music, then I just turn it off - Necrophagist is a good example, a few of the songs were just like...guh, I'm straining to listen.


----------

